# Can't play DVDs - digital copy protection error



## Trickyrf (Aug 31, 2008)

When I try to play a DVD in Windows Media Player it won't play. I get an error message saying: 'Windows Media Player cannot play this DVD because there is a problem with the digital copy protection between your DVD drive, decoder, and video card. Try installing an updated driver for your video card'.

Well I tried installing an updated driver for the video card and indeed DVD drive but nothing happens. I have looked on the web for a decoder but don't really know what to do. Please advise if you know what I should be doing. Music CDs play ok, it's just DVDs - they work in other machines. I tried a System Restore as I used Registry Mechanic a few days ago but it doesn't make any difference.

Thanks

RF​


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sounds like you do have a dvd decoder codec.
Try this.
http://www.free-codecs.com/K_lite_codec_pack_download.htm


----------



## Trickyrf (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Leroy,

Thanks for this. So if I do have a dvd decoder codec why do I need one? Sorry but I am not good on this. Will try and fix tomorrow. Thanks

Trickyf


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

The error message about video card drivers indicates your card
does not have built in DVD decoding.
Unless you have something like powerDVD installed,you don't
have the required decoder to play DVD's.
Windows does not include this,it has to be installed seperately.


----------



## Trickyrf (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks Leroy. I'll click on the link but what I don't understand is why this stopped working. I used to be able to play DVDs with Windows Media Player and RealPlayer but it stopped. I did use Registry Mechanic and thought this might have been the cause but a System Restore didn't do anything. Any ideas why it might have stopped working just so I know?

Tricky


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

You need to have the proper codecs installed to play the media files. The DVD may not be playing because you are not having the required codecs to play that DVD.
So download a codec pack like K-Lite Mega Codec, or XP Codec pack.. and it should work.

If not, maybe u should try to update the firmware of the drive.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Registry mechanic could have removed pointers to the decoder,
so windows can't find it.
If you have powerDVD or winDVD or even something like nero
installed,you may need to uninstall and reinstall it.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Trickyrf said:


> Thanks Leroy. I'll click on the link but what I don't understand is why this stopped working. I used to be able to play DVDs with Windows Media Player and RealPlayer but it stopped.* I did use Registry Mechanic and thought this might have been the cause *but a System Restore didn't do anything. Any ideas why it might have stopped working just so I know?
> 
> Tricky


Reg cleaners can cause a host of problems. System Restore is far from perfect. If you insist on using them get an Imaging program like Acronis.


----------

